# My first tank! .125 Gallon.



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

So I drifted away from freshwater fish and jumped into dart frogs!

Here's a build thread of this tank as a freshwater.
my new tank

And the continuation of the build thread when it changes to FW monsters.
my new tank - Page 11

And here is the tank now. Sorry I didnt take build pictures... its becoming to tedious or me. I have to upload and reformat to post still.......Anyways. Here are the pictures. I plan to stock it with orange terribilis.









False bottom








FTS








Dry "stream"
















one of the five 24k gold white cloud minnows who reside in the pool

Any suggestions with the planting? I still have to get the misting unit situated, its only temporary the way its set up now. Also have to finish the top, place the cocohuts, add the leaf litter, and slap the canopy back on. Comments and remarks are welcomed!










my little squat faced phyllobate waiting for a treat!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

those branches seem out of place. I would first remove them. 

I would add a smaller Asplenium fern in there somewhere. 

I would put some epiphytic ferns on the corkbark background like Microsorum linguiforme, Microgramma lycopodoides, or Microgramma reptens, or a Huperzia of some sort. 

Shinglers like Raphidiophora or Margravia would be bitchin too. Scindapsus pictus would look nice in there

Alocasia polly is a great little aroid that stays pretty small and has great form and color and could support the weight of a full grown terribilis.

orchids orchids orchids, but thats just me. Something that rambles over the background like a nice Bulbophyllum of some sort would look really great. Kalimpong would be my reccomendation


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree about the branches. somehow they seem out of place. Put them to the side for the next project.

As far as plants, definitely some shinglers. Ficus villosa, Rhaphidophoras or some Marcgravia. Or something as simple as Scindapsus pictus. Id disagree with Alocasia 'Polly' being a small little aroid... Ive seen that get well over 18" tall (Though I believe it would take awhile to grow to that size if you got a small plant.)

I think with the background youve done (Which is really awesome BTW) you could definitely plant some nice ferns in the cork pockets. But I would choose one or the other with the Pilea. Those things are crazy weedy.
One of the other key components people tend to forget is that less is more when it comes to variety. And repeats are definitely a must. For example I try to do 3-5 varieties in an 18 inch cube.. 5 tends to push it a bit. If you were to do maybe 5-8 varieties of plants in that viv I think you could make it look quite natural.
BTW I also love that bromless look!
Nice work and please keep updating!

Todd


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree with the branches, I like them, they would look good in some tanks, but they dont seem to fit with your tank. Cork tubes might work out nicer to blend in with the rest of the cork. Also, need to get some leaf litter in there.

As for the plants, I think most look good and will grow in, but you may want to add some more medium growth plants. Alocasia or Anthurium come to mind as good choices, or maybe a medium sized philodendron. Also, realize that the two types of Pilea you have in there LOVE terrariums. They will quickly get large and just start going all over the tank so be prepared to have to be trimming them on a regular basis.

I love the way you have your water feature set up in there though, looks very nice to me. One thing I will warn though, when you get frogs, they will go in it and they will track all sorts of stuff in it (leaf little, other soil, etc) so just be prepared to have to clean it out.

Overall I really like the background though and how you have started with planting. Just remember not to mix a million types of plants in a tank, stick with a handful of species and just repeat or have nice large ones. Also remember to mix leaf shapes, sizes, textures to add interest when people look at it. It is just like a well landscaped yard, need to have different colors and textures to please the eye.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

So I took out the branches and took out some of the heavy growers. I'm interested in getting some more hard to find plants but I also want to keep it limited like you guys recommend. I also want to keep this tank orchid free for now, I actually have a smaller tank for that. Leaf litter is waiting to go in. I want to have all the plants situated and finalize any changes before I toss it in. 

I'll update when the rest of everything finished. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## soldier (Sep 7, 2011)

I think if you wanted to use the branches I would do some trimming and place them together making them look like a rooted stump could also place some plants on it and a good hide for the frog! I def like the corkbark though want to do that on my next tank!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks great... I think those branches look fine... and I actually think they'll look better once foliage grows around them.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

The original plan was to have those 2 branches on that side and a smaller branch, which i already have, on the other to balance it out. The smaller branch was from my planted tank and has java fern and java moss on it already. I was going to make a riccia/java moss mix to cover the branches and get some good growth on it. Ill post up a picture of the other branch in there too and you guys can compare.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't have much to offer in the way of advice....BUT, that P. delhezi that was in there was awesome, I had one and it was definitely my favorite fish.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks good, I personally liked the branches


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the branches also, but honestly in 6 mos the tank will change dynamics w all the growth. Just mod as you go. 

I was thinking some big broms would be nice. They can hold water for future tads and make great use of some vertical space. 

I guess at this point it would be good to have some idea of what you want to keep. I would select a colorful frog that does well in groups. Maybe Galacs or Terribilis... just ideas anyway

-Scott


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

I like the branches too......the tank looks good!


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

I may have missed this, but do you know what kind frogs you plan to keep in there? I like this tank already. With leaf litter and some other minor adjustments this tank will likely look some what like a realistic habitat, or forest floor. I like the branches, maybe obscure the top a bit so they don't just look flipped over (which I'm sure will naturally come with plants growing), but otherwise it looks like this is going to be a great, naturalistic set up. Party on, fellow frogger.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm planning to get a group of P. orange terribilis once everything is established. Not until spring of next year, and hopefully when people need to unload on frogs piling up during the winter!

Lots of moves and mods still.. I'm doing exactly what most of you are suggesting and just tweaking as I go along. I'm also in the market for some hard to find plants so I can admire that along with the frogs.


----------



## Froggyplush (Oct 28, 2011)

looks great ! like the cork alot ive got a 75 gal to start constuction on but im thinking that i want to be seen 360 degrees no back ground usins cork tho driftwood alot of plants!!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Leucs would do great un there. Some azureus as well. Some orange terribilis too!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

ORANGE TERRIBILIS!!!!!!!

lol.. I'm gonna have an oompa loompa tank.

Here are pictures with both sides with driftwood. I'm gonna leave the wood in because they actually darken with water so they aren't so noticable. It's gonna get covered with stuff.

Excuse the glare, pictures were taken during the day.



































love it or leave it... I'm doing both!


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

what did you make your background of? clay or GS?


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i personally am coming around on the branches. my 2 cents would be to add another branch/driftwood laying on the ground to balance the leaning pieces a bit.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Alegre323 said:


> what did you make your background of? clay or GS?


I chose great stuff due to the height of my tank and stability. I removed a manzanita branch from the right side so there's less clustering going on.

Now I need to get my hands on some more mist heads for the Monsoon and figure out the top for the left side. You guys also got me interested in some shinglers so I'm on the hunt for those.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

may be that its just the pictures but that tank looks a lot bigger than 1/8 of a gallon (.125 gallons) 

what type of adantium fern is that btw?

james


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Your background looks great...Gonna be an amazing tank once it's all grown in.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

I would add a big slab of mopani wood that the frogs could climb over or under, then load up on magnolia leaf litter and such. I am prob getting ahead of you. 

I also think your choice of frog will make this viv a killer show piece.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

james67 said:


> may be that its just the pictures but that tank looks a lot bigger than 1/8 of a gallon (.125 gallons)
> 
> what type of adantium fern is that btw?
> 
> james


lol. Your guess is as good as mine with the fern. It was just labeled as a maidenhair and I have yet to ID it for sure.

Seeing as how bold terribilis are, I didn't want to clutter up the tank with hiding spots or decor. I do have coco huts and planted in a way so there is undercover for them to refuge in. I think the leaf litter and hides I have provided will be enough.

A few already feel the manzanita is too much and adding the mopani might conflict with the feel of the tank. I have mopani in my grow out tank though. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


And thank you guys for the appreciation! I'll keep updating as I go along.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Minor update.*

So here are some pictures of the tank with leaf litter and one less manzanita branch. Excuse the cup of java moss mush, riccia, and the foggy glass. I'll take care of that soon.

FTS








Right side








Center (Ledge)
















Left side
[








Drip wall








Long side of tank








Cork slab I'm reserving for shingling dischidia.








A shingling Rhaph from Bonnie is to go here, straight up the crack.


----------



## Loui1203 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Minor update.*

That looks great!
I love the drip wall.


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

Ended up turning out really nice! It will look rather great once completed and grown in! Nice! Got me wanting to make a viv....


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Great looking viv man, certainly looks way better than my 125G looked when I started here.



fieldnstream said:


> Don't have much to offer in the way of advice....BUT, that P. delhezi that was in there was awesome, I had one and it was definitely my favorite fish.


Miss my bichirs too, freekin great fish.... my 125G got a chip in it so I shipped them out to a guy in AZ and started my first big viv project. Ornatipinnis and weeksii were my favs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the tank looks amazing, small concern over the size of the water area, how many gallons is it?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I was into lower jaws during my monster fish keeping periods. Nothing like that mean under bite. My first bichir was an ornate at 5", I later sold him at 12". I'll be getting back into it one day. 

@morgan. The swimmable space is roughly a gallon but the source connects to the false bottom so its a total of about 7-10 gallons.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Another round of photos!

I ordered more monsoon misting heads and some Sugru for a DIY squeegee and other stuff. 

FTW with custom stand and canopy.









Angled tank shot.









Closer









Closer x2









Details RT.









Detail LFT.









Pond.









Fish. they can't stay still!









Rooting in the air. I'm amazed at the overall growth so far!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Hawt! Love the canopy and stand too


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

very awesome


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

huge improvement with the branches.


only suggestion i can think of is to put a branch on its side in the center of the tank to visually "connect" the right side and the pond together

lookin nice


----------

